# oh I want SUMMER!!!!



## snowkei (Apr 30, 2008)

oh oh recently it rains and rains and rains...

now Im expecting for summer!!

I'd love to go out with this look during summertime!!!























what I use
*[face]*
Estee lauder double wear liquid foundation #38
Shu uemura loose powder

*[brow]*
Shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

*[eye]*
UDPP
MAC e/s #tempting. goldmine
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
ardell lashes #103

*[cheek]*
tarte cheekstain #ticked
MAC beauty powder blush #eversun
Stila sun spf 15#shade 1

*[lip]*
citta l/s #10
MAC l/g #viva glam VI (SE)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 30, 2008)

Very sultry!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 30, 2008)

I love this look!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nikki (Apr 30, 2008)

That is really pretty!!!


----------



## aziza (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful Snowkei! I loved that you used only two shadows for the eyes...pretty!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 30, 2008)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great! I love Goldmine on you. You always have such beautiful looks!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 30, 2008)

beautifully golden!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 30, 2008)

suits u! love ur eyes!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

*sigh*
You couldn't possibly be prettier if you tried.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 30, 2008)

Very pretty! Nice!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2008)

So golden and summery.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## belldandy13 (Apr 30, 2008)

gorgeous!  i love this look~


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 30, 2008)

I love seeing your make up.  Beautiful as usual.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 30, 2008)

gorgeous! i love this look!


----------



## midget (May 1, 2008)

your face is sooo pretty


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## alwaysbella (May 1, 2008)

OMGss, you're a doll! such a flawless skin and awesome eyebrows!!! love the look. Can you make a tut? is your skin flawless due to product, good care -how????- or just good genes?


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful! Sooo "Sun Kissed"!!!


----------



## msmack (May 1, 2008)

I just love when you post. Pretty look!


----------



## mistella (May 1, 2008)

ooo, thats pretty!


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

You are soo pretty!


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2008)

You look very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 1, 2008)

A fab look which only requires 2 eye shadows which is even better.
Less is definately more in this look


----------



## AppleDiva (May 1, 2008)

I love it...too pretty!!


----------



## MissChriss (May 1, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## marciagordon189 (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful Summer look.  I love it


----------



## Saints (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## Kalico (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omg, jinx!! Haha


----------



## melliquor (May 1, 2008)

Wow... you look beautiful.  You look so pretty in soft looks.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You always do such a great job!


----------



## 1QTPie (May 29, 2008)

This is too cute!!


----------



## Jot (May 29, 2008)

simple but fab x


----------



## xShoegal (May 29, 2008)

Love ur makeup!


----------



## OohJeannie (May 29, 2008)

Always Beautiful


----------



## Pinkish*RED (May 29, 2008)

oooh so so pretty!


----------



## mrsgray (May 29, 2008)

this is beautiful.


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

I love your look, it is really pretty.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 29, 2008)

I love it! Simple yet stunning


----------

